

Show HN: Prototyp – FramerJS based free prototyping - chinchang
http://prototyp.in/

======
nstart
On the output side for the demo, this is all I see

<body><script src="../framer.js"></script><script>var imageLayer;

imageLayer = new Layer({ x: 0, y: 0, width: 128, height: 128, backgroundColor:
'lightgreen' });

imageLayer.center();

imageLayer.states.add({ second: { scaleX: 1.4, scaleY: 0.6 }, third: { y: 430,
scaleX: 0.4, scaleY: 2 }, fourth: { y: 200, scaleY: 1.2 } });

imageLayer.states.animationOptions = { curve: 'spring(500,20,0)' };

imageLayer.on(Events.Click, function() { imageLayer.states.next();
});</script></body>

that can't be right can it?

~~~
chinchang
Can you please let me know your browser version?

------
chinchang
Unlike FramerStudio, Prototyp works on pure JavaScript.

